# Any Ideas for a Indoor Archery Backstop



## jmharris23 (Jan 13, 2009)

We are trying to get an indoor archery shoot going at our church and I need some ideas for a backstop. Any help out there?


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 13, 2009)

Check out spyderweb targets, they're somewhat expensive initially but last forever as long as you dont shoot broadheads at them.  They're getting rave reviews on Archerytalk, and this will be my next target purchase without a doubt.


----------



## GordonP (Jan 14, 2009)

jmharris23 said:


> We are trying to get an indoor archery shoot going at our church and I need some ideas for a backstop. Any help out there?



This is how mine is made:
Wooden frame 14" deep, 1" thick and 3' x 3' in size.
The back is 1/2" ply for those slippery suckers that do make it through.
Stapled to the ply backstop is a heap of shadecloth - compressed/folded as flat as possible.  Your could also use something like canvas - it needs to be heavy stuff as you don't want your arrows getting into the ply.  
Over that is burlap from old shooting bags - also compressed - the wooden sides and backstop prevent the burlap from bulging.  You could also use wool sheared off sheep, or plastic bags (not the ones that self-destruct).
On top of the burlap is a sheet of foam rubber about 1" thick to make a nice flat surface and makes pinning targets on easy.
On top of the foam is a sheet of shadecloth stapled to the wooden frame to keep it all in.  The only way the target can bulge is forwards.

When your arrows start getting to the shadecloth/canvas at the back, all you have to do is replace the foam rubber sheet and the front cover.   Just shuffle the burlap around a bit.

I've used this target for about 3 years and shoot every day.  My arrows are thin and fast with 120g tips and shot from a 60# bow.  A brand new Danage will stop them - but only just, you can see them penetrating about 3" out the back.   I know that the target I am suggesting is a bit of work, but its relatively cheap, reliable and easy to rebuild.  You could extend the frame and turn it into a target/stand for use for both outdoor and indoor.
Google "Danage" and you can see how they make stands.  They also have the dimensions that comply with international regulations.  

Take care
Gordon


----------



## poolgy (Jan 14, 2009)

jmharris23 said:


> We are trying to get an indoor archery shoot going at our church and I need some ideas for a backstop. Any help out there?



If I understand you correctly you are looking for backstop netting and not a target???  At our club we use netting.  Here is a link to Lancaster netting options.  http://www.lancasterarchery.com/index.php?cPath=53_453&osCsid=od3ucausedfvu82cp7j9qrd8m5

We now have cables to hold the netting that allows us to slide it back like a curtain when not in use.  We started out with a 1 1/2" pvc pipe frame with a 5 gallon bucket full of concrete for a stand.  This actually worked well untill we recieved permission to put eyebolts in the walls.  

I am also sending you a PM.


----------

